

Photon-to-electron conversion: Two for one - Shockley-Queisser Limit Broken - jcr
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/photon-to-electron-conversion-0418

======
jcr
The following is a large file (36MB) but it seems to include the entire paper,
as well as the entire journal issue.

[http://zippy.zapto.org/Science%20-%20April%2019%202013/Scien...](http://zippy.zapto.org/Science%20-%20April%2019%202013/Science.pdf)

